# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Anyone seen this Equipoise? NOVAVET

## Rufus

Real or Fake?

----------


## MichaelCC

I've never seen this before. How much "ml" (I think 10ml) and "mg/ml" does it contain? Try to get closer picture. 
What is the country of production?

----------


## Rufus

its 10ml vial, 100mg/ml

----------


## steggs

real .u can also get it in 200mg here in the uk great stuff

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

please tell us teh brand of thar equi.

----------


## Rufus

it's novavet, but i've heard it fake

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well never heard about that brand...anybody?

----------


## MadRussian

> Real or Fake?


People said it's real :1welcome:  
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...light=masteron

----------

